# SLinky



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

the moray eel is blind that is why you guys had problems feeding the moray. So I have to buy some tongs and feed him beefheart or feeder with the tongs to get him to eat.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

can you post a pic of your eel up for us?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

thePACK said:


> can you post a pic of your eel up for us?


ya i want to see "cokebottles" also


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I know my eel was not blind, as it moved into its rock as I approached the tank, but I also tried the feeding method you are talking about, as I to was reccomended that method, it didn't work for me, I am pretty sure they eat live fish, I read reports that they grab the fish head on, and constrict them like a snake might, then they eat the fish head first - I never actially saw this behaviour in my eel, but I did read of other peoples morays doing this.
I think that if you want an eel which is easy to care for, you should try spiney eels, and not morays.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Yeah I will get a pic of him up this weekand, well the lady at the lfs says he is blind he doesn't look blind to me. I dunno, I have so many different opinions thrown at me I am slightly confused I just would like him to live he is a neat one. He likes to attack my oscars and they sniff him and attack him back. So I will try feeding him feeder this weekand. If you are forced to feed him with tongs or something how were they suppose to live in the wild? ah we will see...


----------



## LizKnockedIt (Apr 1, 2003)

I thought Morays were salt water-- how is he living with Oscars? *blink*








Oops. Disreguard that. I thought you had a Moray, too.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

Well I dont know but I toke a 1/2 hr out of my time and searched the web about your fish, and asked my local salt water dealer. All came back the same. A moray EEL is a salt water dweller, that needs to live in caves or small holes of rocks. eats octapuss, live fish, or plants. So I would say the reason your fish isn't eating is because its going though intestional shock from being in fresh water. I say get him his own tank, use some instant ocean salt and see if he does better, even if its only a ten gallon tank...
Hope this helps

MAD


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I know a little about these fish, and I also know their is very little information available on them.
I know that some morays are freshwater - whether yours is or not I can't be sure.
I know that some are brackish, and some are full sea water, and some can switch between the three (usually for breeding purposes as far as I am aware)
I did own one, and it died, but not because of the freshwater, but I couldn't feed it.
I strongly suggest that you either return it and save yourself the cost and hasstle of owning this beautifull fish, I suggest this even more if it fights with an oscar!
But if you are determined to keep it, you will need caves and dark places for it to hide and keep clear of your oscar.
you will also need to look it up as much as possible - perhaps Frank can help, I don't know how much he knows about moray eels.
You do need to find someone on-line who has had sucsess keeping these fish alive, as they will be the ones with all the answers.
I know I did something wrong when I had one, I am pretty sure it was feeding, I was suggested to use live comets (whatever they are? - live fish I think)
I would also try every possible food source I can think of, bait from the fishing shop, worms, small fish, squid, seafood, and more.

I would not trust the person in your local fish shop - they sound very dodgey to me









and these fish are definatly not for newcomers to fishkeeping


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Yeah I dunno if I will keep it but I will see if I can get it to eat and I will try to find something so he can hide tonight so my asshole oscars don't hurt him. I have tried shrimp so far this weekand I will buy a bunch of crap to try to feed it I may just return it and get a cheaper eel at cayes what about the peacock eel?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

pcrose said:


> what about a peacock eel?


 _Macrognathus aculeatus _
A much better idea, just beware with the oscars, but if you get a big enough one it should work great, I have a very simelar eel - a tyre track eel - and it works great with a severum, and I have kept them with other cichlids before (not as big as a big oscar though) they eat bloodworms, frozen bloodworms and even freeze dried bloodworms

here is a handy peacock eel link

another handy peacock eel link


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

What does tyre track eel look like? I just want an eel that will go with my oscars so ...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

try a fire eel.very nice color red and yellow color.also moray are brackish fish they start off in freahwater but as they grow older they move to brackish..if they stay in freashwater you will start noticing white sores on his body..i have had alot of them to no success..they usually strave to death also.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

a handy tyre-track eel link
a handy eel link
a handy fire eel link
another handy fire eel link
another handy link with eel info


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

You are very wise Innes so would you go with the tyre track eel or fire eel I think both are beautiful but for a new hobbyist which do you think would work better. Thanks for the suggestion the pack.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I have never owned a fire eel, but as far as I can tell there is not much differance between the two, or the peacock eel, so it is just down to availability, and personal preferance - I like my tyre-track eel, but I would go for the fire eel as I have always wanted to own one of these, and as soon as I see a nice one for sale it will be mine








*cough*damn this countrys selection of fish*cough*

Oh, and they love bloodworm


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

alright it will be hard feeding things that float because my oscars eat flippin everything.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> a handy tyre-track eel link
> a handy eel link
> a handy fire eel link
> another handy fire eel link
> another handy link with eel info


 great links innes...and go with the fire eel if you can find one they are very nice..but make sure you have the room for them to move around cause they do get big.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

you can put in other food at the same time so the oscars eat that and the eels eat the bloodworms, my eel is with many catfish, a couple of frogs and a severum which all love bloodworms, but the eel does well, also if you use fresh or frozen bloodworm it will go in the gravel where the oscars cant get it, but the eel can.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I will setup a tank just for my eel, when he is ready and I get some more cash saved.


----------

